# Meet Dexter, Cormac, and Arkady lots of pix



## spoongirl (Dec 19, 2007)

Ok so I've been lurking around here for a bit and figured I would post some pictures of my boys. I swear it seems Dexter and Cormac refuse to give me some good poses..lol In time I will catch some hopefully 

Little Arkady is our new boy that we got from a breeder that rescued the litter with the mom and aunt.

Arkady: I am guessing he's a dalmation... 

















Dexter looking like a rat catapiller








Cormac and Dex








Dexter eyeing me for just one more treat 









Sorry if this is too many pix


----------



## zlioness (Dec 27, 2007)

You can never have too many pics. 

I love that first pic of Arkady!


----------



## ari3189 (Dec 2, 2007)

too cute! 
omg i want to steal arkady.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Arkady is quite the looker! And I love that photo of Dexter, he reminds me of a beanie baby...


----------



## Bren (Dec 18, 2007)

Awwww such handsome little guys, thanks for sharing and yes you can never have to many pics


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Haha, I laughed at "Dexter looking like a caterpillar".

Very lovely ratties <3


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

You have some extremely cute ratlets there


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Aw they are so cute! Great pictures.


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm stealing Arkady, too! What a cutie pie.


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

Arkady has such cool markings! The one of Cormac and Dexter reminds me of my girls!


----------



## spoongirl (Dec 19, 2007)

> Haha, I laughed at "Dexter looking like a caterpillar".
> 
> Very lovely ratties <3


I am thinking now he kinda looks like a twinkie in that photo..lol

Thanks everyone! 
I can't wait to get some better pictures of my other boys Dex and Cormie. Maybe they will quit being so camera shy. Dex is more of the mischievous outgoing rat, while Cormie is a bit more independant. As for Arkady, he's really rambunctious and playful but can be cuddly too. It will be nice after quarantine to introduce all the boys.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

CUTE! I love the Arkady!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

adorable rat-boys. but how did you come up with those names?


----------



## spoongirl (Dec 19, 2007)

> adorable rat-boys. but how did you come up with those names?


Thanks  
Me and my husband had a theme going, and all their names come from characters in books. "Darkly dreaming Dexter" by Jeff Lindsay, "Spin Control" by Chris Moriarty, and "Gridlinked" by Neil Asher


----------

